# Longboat Bay Club



## oakleaf (Dec 8, 2007)

We just got confirmed into Longboat Bay Club 2 bedroom for an exchange using our Tahiti Village 1 bedroom. It states room 101 as our exchange. The reviews here on tug sound good. Does anyone who ownes there or stayed there lately, that hasn't written a review, have any information on this resort or room 101.


----------



## king1 (Dec 8, 2007)

When is your exchange to Longboat?  We had a place there for 12-29-07, and RCI just called and canceled because of construction.  They found a replacement down the street at Little Gull, which is one my wife's favorite resorts!  So she is a happy camper.


----------



## oakleaf (Dec 8, 2007)

King1
        The reservation is for 12/13/08 to 12/20/08. Hope the construction is done by then!


----------



## ValHam (Dec 10, 2007)

What size unit did you have? I have a 2 bedroom confirmed at the Longboat Bay Club for this Saturday the 14th.  Just talked to rci and they said everything is o.k. with the reservation.


----------



## SherryS (Dec 10, 2007)

All the units at Longboat Bay Club are 2BR/2BA!


----------



## oakleaf (Dec 10, 2007)

ValHam maybe you could post how your experience at Longboat Bay was when you get back.


----------



## maddaug (Dec 10, 2007)

Oakleaf, I sent mail. We own there and love the resort. We were just there in June and the place looked great just as we had left it from 2 years ago. The management really does a great job. The staff are wonderful also. 
The double sink area in the master bath (and it's huge) was great with 2 teen girls and myself for getting ready to go out for the evenings. Dad was left with the other bath which is a nice size also. Let me know if you have any other questions. Enjoy yourselves as I sit here pondering if we are going to get the ice they anticipate and do I chance going to work or just say, na not coming in today.


----------



## Jim Bryan (Dec 11, 2007)

LongBoat Bay Club is a very nice property.


----------



## Gracey (Dec 11, 2007)

My last newsletter from Longboat Bay Club mentions new upholstery for the sofa and chairs and also the possibility of replacing  the kitchen formica with granite.  So I'm assuming the "construction" is the granite in the Kitchen's.
You will love this resort!  All rooms are 2 bed & 2 bath.   You will be on the first floor and an end unit I believe.

Enjoy, Laurie


----------



## oakleaf (Dec 11, 2007)

We are looking forward to visiting Longboat Key.  We stayed on Anna Maria Island before and took a ride to Longboat but did not stay.  We prefer oceanside but this resort sounded like it was really nice so we were willing to walk to the beach if it wasn't far.  We are looking forward to riding bicycles and checking out the area.  Thank you for the info.


----------



## maddaug (Dec 11, 2007)

The bikes are a blast. We rode heading south and went into a gated subdivision. There are some nice homes and a marina that has some not so little yachts floating around. We loved checking out the area on the bikes and even went to Publix for a few items. 
We were also stopped on the other side (beachside) trying to permeate the grounds. I guess we looked suspicious on those old fashioned bicycles.


----------



## ValHam (Dec 12, 2007)

Leaving this Saturday from Vancouver Canada to Longboat Key - Anything that I should not miss while I am in the area - I am also looking forward to the warmer climate and riding bicycles and taking walks - What restaurants are good in the area?  Thanks kindly


----------



## jjlovecub (Dec 12, 2007)

Since I live 20 min away fromm the resort - your best bet is to head to St. Armond's circle. Plenty of great dining otions for you there. The Columbia is one of the best.


----------



## maddaug (Dec 12, 2007)

We like the Beach House up towards Anna Marie Island. It's beachside and the food is pretty good. I like the Cuban Sandwich and always have to get it when we go. The Rod and Reel on Anna Marie is not much in terms of elagance but the food was pretty good. Just a nice local feel to the place.


----------



## SherryS (Dec 13, 2007)

If the weather stays warm like it is now (the low 80's all this week   ), try the SandBar right out on the beach on the north end of Anna Maria.


----------



## Jim Bryan (Dec 13, 2007)

Several restaurants at Saint Armand's Circle.
 Near you (South) Chart House. Just over the draw bridge South to the Left is The Old Salty Dog. Middle of LBK for breakfast and Lunch is the Blue Dolphin at the Center Shops. Going North off LBK are several Restaurants from Bradenton Beach on. The North tip Of Anna Maria Island has the Rod and Reel Pier and another Pier just South of that (bigger) You also have Peaches and Shells plus sandwich shops on the way to the North tip of Anna Maria. You won't need to go far to find food when at Long Boat Bay Club. I have been going to the area for 30 years and never get tired of it. There are trails to walk, Bikes to ride, and things to see.


----------



## gretel (Dec 14, 2007)

Don't forget the Chart House on Longboat and that little bait shop on your right just before the bridge on your way to Anna Maria.  They have excellent hamburgers!

When at Columbia's in Armands, order the 1905 salad and the Torro Sangria.  Both are made at your table.

The daily specials (especially the fish) are excellent at the Rod and Reel Pier on Anna Maria.

The passion fruit colada at the Beach House (also Anna Maria) is excellent! Also, if you like lobster, they sometimes have a lobster tail special that is a bit pricey but truly worth the money!

For a little fun, consider driving to Ellenton to Roaring 20's Pipes and Pizza.  It is memorable!

We also enjoy a dinner at one of the Amish restaurants in Sarasota.

If you want to go for a short trip with dinner, drive up to Tampa to the greyhound track.  Make reservations for dinner and enjoy a night at the races!


----------



## ValHam (Jan 8, 2008)

Just returned from the Longboat Bay Club - Lovely resort - Lots to do in the area.  The condo was lovely and the staff helpful - Hope to return in the near future.


----------



## Dori (Jan 9, 2008)

We stayed there a few years ago and absolutely loved it!  The units are huge- about 1600 square feet and very comfortable.  Keep your eyes out for manatees in the water off your balcony.  We were there in early January, and we saw some.  It was so exciting!

Have a great time!

Dori


----------



## ValHam (Jan 10, 2008)

Just got back from Longboat Bay Club.  Lovely resort - The management was very helpful and the area was beautiful - Enjoyed the bicycle riding in the area - so much to see and do - weather was great - saw 4 manatees from the balcony and the beach is lovely.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jan 10, 2008)

Ditto on Rod N Reel, not fancy at all but great grouper sandwich for $5.99 and you can watch people fish off the small pier. Shells is a place in Anna Maria that has been recommended here. My vote is Peaches for breakfast(what a menu) in the same plaza as SHells behind Umbrella Beach Club on Anna Maria. We stayed at Umbrella BC. I would love to try Longboat and see those Manatees.

Agree on the salad at Columbia  St Armands Circle and you have a nice view if you sit outdoors.

In Sarasota in the same lot as Amish restaurant is a BBQ place called Woodys. I loved it. Again about under $9 for a great meal.

Here's a map I posted before that is great of the area.

http://www.2fla.com/island_restaurant_guide.htm


----------



## Vodo (Jan 10, 2008)

ValHam said:


> ... and the beach is lovely.



I'm actually pleased to hear that.  When we stayed at LBC in August 2006, they had just completed a beach renourishment project on Longboat Key that absolutely ruined the beach in our opinion.  The sand was very coarse and extremely dark -- almost black at the water's edge where it was wet.  What is the sand like now?

Cindy


----------



## maddaug (Jan 15, 2008)

Vodo, we were just at Longboat Key in June and the sand didn't have the black color that you refer to. We own at Longboat eoy and have to decide if we will go back in 2009 or go somewhere else. We would like to rent the condo but love the area. Decisions, decisions


----------



## talkamotta (Jan 15, 2008)

oakleaf said:


> We just got confirmed into Longboat Bay Club 2 bedroom for an exchange using our Tahiti Village 1 bedroom. It states room 101 as our exchange. The reviews here on tug sound good. Does anyone who ownes there or stayed there lately, that hasn't written a review, have any information on this resort or room 101.



So did you like the resort?  

Im an owner and we have gone there every year but once.  Usually we go there the last week of October but this year I booked June.  I was thinking I would rent it out but now Im going to pick up the grandkids. They live in Ocala and Orlando and take them with me for the week.  The  mother is due in May and I thought she might like having her other 4 children gone for a week.   I told her she wasnt invited except maybe a day or two.  

I love the resort and Lisa is wonderful.  I wished all resorts were managed so well.


----------

